# reversing the reel seat



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Guys,

I want to install the reel seat on a new heaver reversed so that the locking ring tightens from the bottom forward. I want to do this to make it harder to steal the rod or reel when it is locked with a cable on my rod basket.

Is there any reason I shouldn't do this?

Thanks for any input.

Walt


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

No reason not to. In fact, some people prefer it that way so that they are not holding the threads when reeling in.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Let me see if I understand your situation correctly. You are making a conventional heaver that usually locks from the top. But you want to reverse it so that it locks from the bottom. That way when you lock it down in your rod holder, the tube prevents anyone from just unscrewing the seat and stealing your reel. That is a great idea. There are only a few minimal drawbacks that I'm sure can be overcome. First, your hands will be on the threads which will be uncomfortable. You can wrap that with grip tape. The second possibility is that your reel seat may loosen with each cast. Just keep your eye on it in case it's happening.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Clyde.

I really appreciate having access to your expertise, it would be nice to meet you one day and pick your brain for a couple hours.

Thanks again,

Walt


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Fishbait,

I'll have to consider that.

Walt


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have rodds built both ways no issues here.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

It all about how comfortable you are with the threads top or bottom. I have both, and to tell you the truth in the heat of battle makes no difference to me. To pumped up fighting the fish.


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

Digger said:


> I have rodds built both ways no issues here.


Same Here


----------

